# **** Hurricanes



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

This is the official "**** HURRICANES" thread.

**** hurricanes. **** 'em sideways. **** 'em up their windy rainy asses. Oh, and **** flooding, leaking roofs and especially **** power outages.

**** 'em all. Big time.

That is all.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, you guys have been getting F'd in the A down there this year.


----------



## atkinsfan (Sep 25, 2004)

*it happens*

it happens


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Hmmm, I guess Renee finally made it to the board, LOL.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Actually, in a bizarre and shocking twist, that's Derek.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

LMFAO.

This sentence is here purely to reach the minimum length required to post a message. Please ignore it entirely. Minimum message lengths are gay.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I still have that on? Let me check on that.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

I hear ya, Pete. although I am wickedly thrilled when in horrific weather. Don't ask. I don't want it for anyone else, but if I could keep it for me... to a degree. Oh well.

((waving from Mobile, Alabama))


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

Pete said:


> Hmmm, I guess Renee finally made it to the board, LOL.


i don't get it? ..any way raxl just said he thought it was me too!!!! but seriously i do not get it...but i promise i am gunna be good this time


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

ps. i hate [email protected]#[email protected]#g hurricanes as well! but they say it may be the same this year!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nope, it was Derek. The name "atkinsfan" refers to his love of movies with Tom Atkins (the guy in The Fog, Halloween 3, Night of the Creeps, etc...).

I hate Blizzards. **** blizzards right in their stupid asses.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

lipstikgrl said:


> ps. i hate [email protected]#[email protected]#g hurricanes as well! but they say it may be the same this year!


I think you may be right, lipstk. I'm STILL trying to recover from Ivan. We have been having some crazy-ass weather down here as of late: Lightning (It took out my DSL for a week that's why I haven't been on) Hail (We've had it; just not every friggin' time it rains) and the rain is so hard that it's impossible to see more than five feet in front of your car when you drive.

Yep, I think we be in fer a bad 'un this year. 

I heard a rumor last weekend that there's going to be a hurricane week where weather supplies are not going to be taxed! So what, if anything have you guys heard? Rob? Renee? Tammy? Alex? Melody?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, looks like Hurricane Dennis has its "eye" on us this weekend. Me and Omega are stoked for bear and are hoping to ride the storm out watching Horror flicks. If you don't hear from me for a few days, you'll know that much like Dorothy Gale, we ain't in Kansas anymore. Damn Hurricanes and their electricity robbing properties!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Heheh, this thread is nearly a year old now and still lives on. I suspect this will be the most long-lived thread of them all.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

You are in all likelihood correct, Z. 

Right now, Dennis is moving steadily toward the Gulf Coast like the unstoppable Juggernaut it is. Tied one on last night with some friends and watched *The Chappelle Show Season 2.* Feeling that I had to secure some more things before I'm without electricity for awhile, I also decided to post something before the inevitable occurs. I hope that the brunt of it veers away from us (we still have left-overs from Ivan around the area.) but it doesn't seem likely. If I don't post after a certain length of time when the juice comes back on, I want to say it has been nice knowing and posting with the lot of you. I would like to thank God, the Academy, my agent... 

But seriously, keep your fingers crossed for us, people. We Thank You! Sinister


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck, man.
Looks like it's gonna spare us over here on the east coast.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck Sinister. A Florida haunter I talk to was in the midst of it last night and he was lucky enough to still have his power as late as 11:00 PM. Don't know how he's doing today though. He said they were doing voluntary evacuations though, so it couldn't have been too bad if they weren't mandatory. Then again, any hurricane is a bad hurricane.

And Raxl, how the hell did I know you'd go for the Egon twinkie avatar? You bum.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*sigh* How this thread got put back to page 4 I'll never know, but it seems like we're going to have yet another visit from an unwelcome wind storm. Hurricane Katrina is in the Gulf now, and of this writing, I think she is a category two. I don't know what's up with Raxl and lipstik, but I think me, Omega, Pete and Nefarious have something to worry about. I swear these things need to go to Mexico and South America instead of here all the goddamn time. I'm sick of being without electricity, having to file insurance claims, eat junk food (except when I want to) and drink tepid drinks and water because the ice has long since melted. I suspect that you will see this thread as the main subject in The Off-Topic forum a couple of times more before the season is up. Then seven months will lapse and it will rear its ugly head once more. If Lady Luck is with me and things work the way I want, I'm getting the **** out of Florida soon.


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

**** this! I love to watch the storms and stand outside in them, but this is ****ing ridiculous. Every time something starts going back to normal mother nature ups and ****s us over.  **** on this situation!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm also awaiting to see what pest those dastardly winds bring this time. With Dennis, we recieved these these damn tiny roaches that weren't here before. It used to be these damn huge, ugly Palmetto bugs. With Ivan, it was these horrendous, almost indestructible Vampiric mosquitoes that are three times worse than your normal types. What is this, the Egyptian plagues? Will it be lice, frogs or even gigantic spiders? Who knows. It's not only damaging winds and no juice we're going to have to worry about when it blows over.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> What is this, the Egyptian plagues? Will it be lice, frogs or even gigantic spiders? Who knows. It's not only damaging winds and no juice we're going to have to worry about when it blows over.


You sound like a man who has read King's "The Mist"!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah, really. I'll just have to cruise over to the West Coast and hang with you for a few days.  I wouldn't be surprised to hear the newscaster get on the air and say, "The recently deceased are returning to life and killing the living, and in some early reports we've recieved, the attackers are devouring the flesh of their victims." :zombie: 

Just got back from the store, plundering their shelves for supplies. After over $200 plus dollars, I am once again loaded for bear. Gonna be tired of can goods and Doritos when this is all over...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> yeah, really. I'll just have to cruise over to the West Coast and hang with you for a few days.


Pray, come. And soon!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

It just never ends. 
Good luck on that side of the state, man!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks, Raxl. Trying to be as optimistic about it all as humanly possible.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn .. sure does sound like Egyptian Plague. I can't say I envy you guys and the crap ass weather you get. Move up North Sinister .. you got Zombie, Me, and many others from the board up here .. we will welcome you with open arms


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It isn't going to take too much more of this bull****, before I do that very thing. People lining up for miles to get fast dwindling supplies of gas, irrate hillbillies cursing about generators and chainsaws, no electricity to run the AC which is an absolute must in this state...I could definitely do without all of this. North is sounding better more and more each day.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

We got plenty of room up here for you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Trust me Sinman, with your neck troubles, you don't want to move this far north. The snow would be impossible to deal with for you. I'd have to say go as far North as VA to be safe. It'll still snow, but not as bad.

Unless, of course, your wife doesn't mind doing the shovelling (when there's three feet of the powdery hell on the ground).


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

We did get alot of snow last year and the year before .. but it wasnt to bad in Rhode Island .. not like you guys get nailed in parts of Mass


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The wife hates the cold so I doubt the scenario of her getting out there doing any shoveling would come to pass.  I know, could get Omega to do it!  

As for the neck ad back thing, you're most likely right on that one, Z. I hear people telling me that all the time. When the cold sets in any of those bones that have been broken or operated on, the aches come on hard and fast. So what is the solution? Too cold with blizzards up north and in the mid-west, Hurricanes and hot as hell temps in the south and quakes on the West Coast. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

When you are ready, the decision will be there  Moving is never, ever an easy thing. In the last four years I have moved three times .. yuck. This move is more permanent, which is a great thing


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, troops Katrina is making landfall in Mississippi and Luoisiana, but we are feeling definite effects of it well over here. We're expecting winds of anywhere up to 90 mph today and the rain has been pouring all night in intervals. The juice will most likely go out and I have no idea when I'll "be back on the air." But I will eventually to be sure, with a vengeance and refeuled mayhem. This is your Sinister One reporting live from Wind Ravaged Florida. Have a good one peeps!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

You guys take it easy down there, stay safe and we will be here when you return


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wow. It looks like WATERWORLD over there. A big wet disaster.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn, the Hard Rock in MS is just gone. They're talking MONTHS before all the power is back.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

It gets worse every day. It looks like WATERWORLD combined with ESCAPE FROM NEW YORK and NIGHT OF THE LIVING DEAD.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

-sigh-

WILLLLMMMMAAAA!!!!!
And, here we go again.
I'm a cable installer. Ever installed cable in a ****ing hurricane?
I get to do that tommorrow.:googly: :xbones:


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

it was not that bad here. get over it wuss


----------

